

WikiLeaks Supporters Launch Cyber Attack on Amazon - bakbak
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/12/09/wikileaks-supporters-launch-cyber-attack-amazon/

======
eggbrain
Isn't going to be pretty infeasible to take down Amazon? I guess they did take
down PayPal, Mastercard, and Visa, but I always assumed people thought that it
was pretty hard to saturate Amazon.

------
mikecane
According to what's happening on Twitter, Amazon is too big for their current
forces and they have switched to PayPal again.

